# how to study ophthalmology and special path?



## sana hassan (May 28, 2008)

for uhs papers????


----------



## maik7upurz (Feb 28, 2006)

Opthalmology: a book called jatoi is pretty popular, cheap and simple.. dont use jogi, many professors dislike it for some reason

Special Patho: medium robbins is sufficient if studied well


----------

